# Dis anyone on here sway for a Girl and it DIDN'T work??



## dollych

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to know if any of you swayed for a girl and ended up with a Boy?. Just wanted to know if swaying actually works, I.e, DTD days before ovulation and taking supplements or frequent release e.t.c. Did any of you try all the methods and it Didn't work?. I know it worked for Guppy on here but just wondering who else has tried it?. Thanks xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Just to reiterate, it did NOT work when we swayed for DS2. We did sway :pink: for him and it failed. HOWEVER, we were using inaccurate information. So when i did a :pink: sway attempt this time around, i was able to use accurate information. That is what i believe made the difference. Timing was not much of it though, i really believe the LE diet had more to do with it, especially bc DS2 and DD were both conceived the day of o.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Guppy051708 said:


> Just to reiterate, it did NOT work when we swayed for DS2. We did sway :pink: for him and it failed. HOWEVER, we were using inaccurate information. So when i did a :pink: sway attempt this time around, i was able to use accurate information. That is what i believe made the difference. Timing was not much of it though, i really believe the LE diet had more to do with it, especially bc DS2 and DD were both conceived the day of o.

So this time with your girl you conceived on Ovulation day ? So you didn't do shettles? Just curious :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Andypanda6570 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Just to reiterate, it did NOT work when we swayed for DS2. We did sway :pink: for him and it failed. HOWEVER, we were using inaccurate information. So when i did a :pink: sway attempt this time around, i was able to use accurate information. That is what i believe made the difference. Timing was not much of it though, i really believe the LE diet had more to do with it, especially bc DS2 and DD were both conceived the day of o.
> 
> So this time with your girl you conceived on Ovulation day ? So you didn't do shettles? Just curious :flower:Click to expand...

With this baby (girl) we started out doing shuttles but then i learned more as my journey went on and the last month or two we decided that, based in information, that Shuttles is inaccurate. (i have a good article on it if anyone wants to read it). Plus, i wasn't having cycles. We TTC for 6 months before i even had one cycle (I was BFing, so wasn't ov.). And that makes figuring timing out REALLY tough, you just cant know when ov. is going to happen whilist BFing. So we changed our attempt bc we didn't know when we would have another chance to get pregnant. But we did it wisely and invloved frequent release to decrease sperm count (sways pink). With DS2, we did Shuttles for a girl and clearly that didn't work. The thing is, if you spend a lot of time reading proper information on gender sway, you quickly learn that timing of :sex: doesn't have much to do with it at all. Lowered sperm count does sway :pink: so in that reguard following Shuttles could potentially work, but it doesn't work bc of the reason Shuttles claimed. It just *potentially* works because there would be a lower sperm count, which sways :pink: But beyond that the timing of :sex: really doesn't have much to do with it. There is far more information and articles on the genderdreaming site if you're interested in learning more. (stay away from in-gender!).

We did conceive our girl on Ov. day. 


Here is my successful sway information if you are interested, my journal that i posted is kind of hard to follow bc our sway changed so drastically the last few months.

My sway info:

Spoiler
https://genderdreaming.com/forum/add-your-girl-sway/27586-falling2grace-ttc-girl-sway-attempt.html


----------



## jenniferttc1

Guppy051708 said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Just to reiterate, it did NOT work when we swayed for DS2. We did sway :pink: for him and it failed. HOWEVER, we were using inaccurate information. So when i did a :pink: sway attempt this time around, i was able to use accurate information. That is what i believe made the difference. Timing was not much of it though, i really believe the LE diet had more to do with it, especially bc DS2 and DD were both conceived the day of o.
> 
> So this time with your girl you conceived on Ovulation day ? So you didn't do shettles? Just curious :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> With this baby (girl) we started out doing shuttles but then i learned more as my journey went on and the last month or two we decided that, based in information, that Shuttles is inaccurate. (i have a good article on it if anyone wants to read it). Plus, i wasn't having cycles. We TTC for 6 months before i even had one cycle (I was BFing, so wasn't ov.). And that makes figuring timing out REALLY tough, you just cant know when ov. is going to happen whilist BFing. So we changed our attempt bc we didn't know when we would have another chance to get pregnant. But we did it wisely and invloved frequent release to decrease sperm count (sways pink). With DS2, we did Shuttles for a girl and clearly that didn't work. The thing is, if you spend a lot of time reading proper information on gender sway, you quickly learn that timing of :sex: doesn't have much to do with it at all. Lowered sperm count does sway :pink: so in that reguard following Shuttles could potentially work, but it doesn't work bc of the reason Shuttles claimed. It just *potentially* works because there would be a lower sperm count, which sways :pink: But beyond that the timing of :sex: really doesn't have much to do with it. There is far more information and articles on the genderdreaming site if you're interested in learning more. (stay away from in-gender!).
> 
> We did conceive our girl on Ov. day.
> 
> 
> Here is my successful sway information if you are interested, my journal that i posted is kind of hard to follow bc our sway changed so drastically the last few months.
> 
> My sway info:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://genderdreaming.com/forum/add-your-girl-sway/27586-falling2grace-ttc-girl-sway-attempt.htmlClick to expand...

What is frequent release? And le diet?


----------



## yrose20118

Guppy051708 said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Just to reiterate, it did NOT work when we swayed for DS2. We did sway :pink: for him and it failed. HOWEVER, we were using inaccurate information. So when i did a :pink: sway attempt this time around, i was able to use accurate information. That is what i believe made the difference. Timing was not much of it though, i really believe the LE diet had more to do with it, especially bc DS2 and DD were both conceived the day of o.
> 
> So this time with your girl you conceived on Ovulation day ? So you didn't do shettles? Just curious :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> With this baby (girl) we started out doing shuttles but then i learned more as my journey went on and the last month or two we decided that, based in information, that Shuttles is inaccurate. (i have a good article on it if anyone wants to read it). Plus, i wasn't having cycles. We TTC for 6 months before i even had one cycle (I was BFing, so wasn't ov.). And that makes figuring timing out REALLY tough, you just cant know when ov. is going to happen whilist BFing. So we changed our attempt bc we didn't know when we would have another chance to get pregnant. But we did it wisely and invloved frequent release to decrease sperm count (sways pink). With DS2, we did Shuttles for a girl and clearly that didn't work. The thing is, if you spend a lot of time reading proper information on gender sway, you quickly learn that timing of :sex: doesn't have much to do with it at all. Lowered sperm count does sway :pink: so in that reguard following Shuttles could potentially work, but it doesn't work bc of the reason Shuttles claimed. It just *potentially* works because there would be a lower sperm count, which sways :pink: But beyond that the timing of :sex: really doesn't have much to do with it. There is far more information and articles on the genderdreaming site if you're interested in learning more. (stay away from in-gender!).
> 
> We did conceive our girl on Ov. day.
> 
> 
> Here is my successful sway information if you are interested, my journal that i posted is kind of hard to follow bc our sway changed so drastically the last few months.
> 
> My sway info:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://genderdreaming.com/forum/add-your-girl-sway/27586-falling2grace-ttc-girl-sway-attempt.htmlClick to expand...

lol... stay away from ingender.com???

I just found it te other day and it does seem intense... i'll look up the other website you mentioned...

just curious... im BFing too so dont want to do supplements etc... did you just do diet???

xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

My SIL did sway after 3 boys , but she did the 3 day before ovulation , no diet. She did get her girl but it took her like 7 months to get pregnant. When you DTD so far from ovulation 3 to 4 days it does take longer to conceive.

I got pregnant by accident at 40 yrs old, I already had 3 boys 21, 19 and 12. I know for certain it was 3 days before I ovulated( I know this because my husband went to Las Vegas for business so i knew the day we DTD ) and I did get my Ava but I lost her at 22 weeks. So who knows what is true or not, like Guppy said she has her girl and she did it on Ovulation day. 

Good Luck To Everyone XOXOXO


----------



## dollych

Thanks guppy :) I have read a few things about the LE diet. What did you eat and why skip breakfast??. We are thinking of trying again next year and want to sway Girl xx


----------



## motherofboys

I'm thinking I might try to convince DH to go back to our original plan and have one more after this one and sway for a girl. If we don't get one then at least I will know that I did everything we could.


----------



## Guppy051708

The LE diet = low everything diet. So nothing high in sugar, protein, salt, vitamins, minerals, etc. 

The reason why they say skip breakfast is bc lowered sugar levels help sway pink. 

My diet was mostly plant based. W my boys we ate a lot of everything, especially meat. We switched to the 'weekday vegetarian' lifestyle. A high veggie diet will keep ur sugar levels low (not unhealthy low) but low enough to sway pink. And it keeps ur calories lower, which also sways pink. The thing to be careful w is getting too many nutrients eating that way. So be careful. Many research in mammals have proven that in times of famine or unwell health, more females were conceived than males. In times of goodness and improved health more males were conceived. Obviously it's never significantly more different but there is enough science to prove that it does tend to sway. They think it has to so w evolution.


----------



## SparkleUK

Sorry to butt in! But I bd'd on the morning of ovulation and I'm having a girl! I was so nervous thinking it would defo be a boy but 2 scans have confirmed it! X


----------

